# Arbeitet von euch noch jemand mit Q-BASIC?



## Graf von Stauffenber (23. April 2002)

Ich will mal so Fragen ob sich hier noch jemand für Q-BASIC interessiert??? 

cya
Witti


----------



## Celvin (29. April 2002)

Yep, auch sowas gibts noch. Allerdings mit ASM aufgepeppt und mehr aus Liebe zur Nostalgie. Schau doch mal auf http://www.neozones.com vorbei, da findest du noch eine nette Community von Q-Basic Benutzern...


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. April 2002)

*Ach ja ..*

das gute alte Q ..

Mann, das hat damals einen Heidenspaß gemacht.

Ich habe die ganzen alten Textadventure noch
immer zu Hause rumliegen. Nächtelang : print ""

Pfote


----------



## Cypher (12. Mai 2002)

SORRY,.. falsches Forum


----------



## Christoph (13. Mai 2002)

offtopic. und ausserdem ist er hier richtig.

sonst würde kein mod reinposten! 

_[Kommentar Kojote]
Hochi, das bedeutet garnichts. Auch Götter können sich irren.
[Kommentar Kojote]_


----------



## tuxracer (20. Juni 2003)

Sehr gutes forum für alle belange rund um qbasic

http://www.qbasic.de/

da findet man von anleitungen über ziemlich direkten hilfsaustausch auch jede menge tools, um sich qbasic zu tunen mit asm oder leute die sich noch auskennen mit hardwarebau und stuerung des com über qb usw.

total top für qb enthusiasten


----------

